
Ask HN: What is the coolest free Web-API you used? - M0dev
I want to build some sort of showcase&#x2F;tutorial project. Therefore, I look for a free API. Would love to work with something with geospatial data (e.g. live traffic data).<p>What is the coolest free Web-API you came across so far?
======
calebkaiser
Not the coolest exactly, but I've used Unsplash's API to generate random high
quality images for projects a surprising amount of times:

[https://source.unsplash.com/](https://source.unsplash.com/)

